# Hooksett NH Police



## NHPD8 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am new to this site, and was just wondering if someone might be able to help me out? I recently heard that the Hooksett NH Police Department will be conducting a hiring test in the very near future.

My question is does anyone know if they are a good agency to work for? I am Full-Time certified in NH, and was thinking about applying, but don't want to leave what I have now if the agency is not worth it. Like all agencies, I am sure that it has its fair share of politics. I am just wondering the overall pros and cons to working there. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Good luck with finding your answer.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

If your NH Certified that must mean your already on the job up in NH. There are a few on here who are from NH and can prob answer your question through PM. Last I heard Manchester was still accepting certified applications, you might want to try them as well. Good luck.


----------



## NHPD8 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey everyone thanks for the help. I really appreciate it. I am on the job in NH, and am looking for a faster pace agency where I can gain more experience. 

I love where I am now but, feel that I am capable of achieving much more. I have been out of the academy for a while now, and have not been able to utilize much of the info in which I have learned. You know what they say use it or loose it. That is where I feel I am at with the agency that I work for. Thanks again for the help.


----------

